
Heuristics to Generate Startup Ideas (2019) - docuru
https://avichal.com/2019/02/24/heuristics-to-generate-startup-ideas/
======
samsquire
Just write every idea down. You'll get better at having ideas too.

[http://github.com/samsquire/ideas](http://github.com/samsquire/ideas)
[http://github.com/samsquire/ideas2](http://github.com/samsquire/ideas2)

~~~
muzani
I've done this before and just ended up with lots of junk. And being too
distracted with writing ideas rather than working deeper into an existing
idea.

------
supernova87a
_#14: "Understand how teens communicate — Figure out where teenagers are
spending their time to see what the communication products of the next decade
may be. Teens are unencumbered and very creative, so seek to understand the
motivations instead of judge."_

This sounds like a nightmare.

~~~
muzani
This is pretty accurate and a technique I used, but I've never thought about
doing this on purpose. One of the reasons I try to make friends with younger
people is because they have a better view of where things are going, rather
than people in their 30s. It's not just communication; things like tech trends
among college students are far more accurate.

------
czbond
This is a great list. I like the framework style thinking as it fits with who
I see the world.

------
jrott
This is awesome. I love how it provides structure for thinking up startup
ideas.

